# Pics of my 94 Classic



## 94blackSER (Jan 9, 2003)

Wouldn't trade her for the world!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice and clean ride bro.


----------



## 94blackSER (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanx brother, only thing is that i might be givin her a paint job this summer either charcoal gray, silver or jet,jet black. It has tons of dents that you probably can't see from people not knowing how to park right and they swing their doors open like animals....


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nice, looks like my 91 classic, your paint is betta though


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

People who bang their doors on other peoples rides on the parking lot should be made to pay for the damage...if they ever get caught.I feel ya on dat!
Nice ride by the way.What size rims are those?


----------

